# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Encuesta sobre el indulto a Alberto Fujimori

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, dejo esta encuesta para medir la reacción de los peruanos ante la posibilidad de indulto al Ex Presidente del Perú, Alberto Fujimori Fuijmori. 
Mi opinión personal es que sí le deberían otorgar el indulto, ya que se trata de una persona mayor que está con la salud algo deteriorada, y no se puede negar que también hizo cosas buenas que permitieron al Perú salir del hoyo en el que se encontraba. 
Sé que es un tema muy polémico, pero quiero dejar claro  una opinión personal... A Fujimori le perdono los excesos que cometió durante la guerra contra el terrorismo (porque era difícil ganar sin cometer errores), pero nunca le perdonaré el nivel de corrupción que instaló en el Perú luego de su primer gobierno, y su cobarde renuncia al cargo de Presidente vía fax. 
En realidad es díficil definiir o juzgar a Fujimori, porque él mismo es toda una contradicción en nuestra historia. Al final -para mí- hechó todo lo bueno que hizo por la borda, pero creo que ya pagó suficiente castigo. 
¿Qué opinan ustedes?  :Confused:  
SaludosTemas similares: Hablemos sobre Agronegocios Artículo: Minag iniciará encuesta nacional agropecuaria en Ica, Arequipa, Lima y Lambayeque Encuesta Alerta sobre los transgenicos referencias sobre uva

----------


## jara mariano

Si le indulta a Fujimori el Peru quedara como el pais donde la justicia no existe, porque si el indulto fuera parte de la justicia peruana, entonces se tendria que indultar a tantos otros presos comunes que estan en carceles infernales y que tienen enfermedades terminales. El Fujirata esta en una casa que tiene todas las comodidades y eso ya es injusto. 
Si se le indulta, cual es la justicia para aquellos que perdieron la vida por las acciones de este criminal japones? Cual es la justicia para todas esas madres que perdieron a sus hijos de una manera atroz e injusta? No al indulto, no tiene cancer y ya el Peru le ha dado mucho a ese clan familiar japones que no debiera permanecer en el Peru por lo hechos que el Peru fue humillado cuando este tipo escapo al su pais, y desde alli renuncio por fax y luego como mayor burla fue candidato. Eso no puede olvidar un peruano que se precia digno.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

La encuesta está pareja, y si bien he votado a favor del indulto, hay cierta duda en mí sobre este tema... Me parece interesante la idea de que pida perdón y pague la reparación civil antes, pero dudo que lo haga y eso me indigna. También habría que ver qué tan grave está su salud, porque tampoco sería justo "que nos hagan el avión" a todos los peruanos; y menos por segunda vez.  Nuevamente repito que la dictadura de Fujimori es toda una contradicción, pues uno se siente agradecido por un lado, y completamente estafado por el otro.  Ojalá que lo que se decida, sea lo que más calma le traiga al país, porque no necesitamos más conflictos entre peruanos.  Saludos

----------


## casilla666

bueno si me permiten opinar ,creo que fujimori casi se levanta en peso al peru e hiso lo que quiso con tanta corrupcion y con la dictadura ,pero por otro lado cuando empezo su gobierno se atrevio a enfrentar al terrorismo ,y si eso no se hubiera hecho, quisas ahora el peru no estaria pasando por esta bonanza . 
quiero decires algo ,quisas a muchos no les guste ,pero si yo tuviera que dar la orden ,de acabar con  todos los integrantes de una reunion sabiendo que hay muchos inocentes, pero que asi acabaria con un alto mando de sendero , no lo dudo ,se que es cruel ,pero hay decisiones que deben tomarse ,diran que soy inhumano ,pues creo que lo que no soy es hipocrita ,solo se puede afrontar a grupos como sendero con lideres como fujimori, y en esa parte el peru debe estar agradecido a jufimori 
ahora fuji esta preso por crimenes de lesa humanidad como la cantuta y barrios altos y otros no es asi . bien , es lamentable y creo que los familiares de las victimas si me ven en persona me agrederian ,pero creo que fueron buenas ordenes las que se dieron ahi, habia que tomar una decision y se tomo, en una guerra siempre habra muertes de inocentes , asique creo que nunca debio estar preso por ese tema ,pero ojo ,creo que si debio terminar en la carcel pero por otro tema , la corrupcion , e intentar quedarse en el poder a toda costa , 
ahora sobre el indulto tengo entendido que es solo para reos desahusiados , el cual creo no es caso del chino, asi que no corresponde , pero si setrata de hacer justicia ,creo que fujimori ya pago sus crimenes de corrupcion , a mi me parece que debe salir libre , y lo ideal seria que no vuelva aparticipar de politica pero me parece que es imposible prohibirle esto no ??? y debe pagar su indemnisacion no por los asesinatos que hubieron si no por toda la plata que se tiro del pais

----------

cpm_79@hotmail.com

----------


## casilla666

y otra cosa ,no tengo intencion de discutir con jara mariano  pero n creo que alguien  tenga que preocuparse por dar la imagen de que el peru es un pais donde la justicia no existe , por que ? por que todos sabemos que el peru es un pais donde la justicia no existe , o si existe la existe a medias , es lamentable pero haber quien me dice lo contrario , no es secreto que el poder judicial esta bien podrido , y si eres un narco , y caes , si no eres noticia ,puedes salir libre rapidamente , y tantas cosas mas que se ven todos los dias

----------


## EVENTOS IPMA

Ya No estamos para que los Fujimorista nos hagan el cuento de nuevo..ya nos las hicieron toda la decada del 90 con la televisión basura ( Laura Bozo), prensa comprada, poderes del estado corrumpudias,Psicosociales, persecusión a los que criticaban, etc, etc..Fujimori tiene que pagar por lo que hizo y no solo fue derechos Humanos,  fue muchisimos delitos más , lo que  pasa es que El penso que toda la vida se iva a quedar en el poder y no se le iva a encontrar nada..pero no fue asi.........Acepto el indulto si  se demuestra con hechos y clinicamente que tiene una enfermedad terminal..pero ya no nos hagan el cuento..

----------


## Fundo Platanar

La ingratitud es uno de los males de nuestro pais cuando se dejan llevar por lo que les cuentan a las personas que no vivieron lo que paso en esos años,mas no es asi para los que vivimos todo el daño que hizo el terrorismo, ni que decir de quien nos dejo el pais antes de que fujimori asumiese el poder, pero siempre cuando un presidente se pone los pantalones y hace lo que tiene que hacer para merecernos algo mejor asi como el desarrollo que lo etamos viviendo hoy en dia, tiene que pasar por lo que esta pasando, lo mismo le pso a pinochet y mire donde esta chile,mira a argentina cuando los Militares controlaron el poder. lamentablemente siempre se juzga por el lado de los derechos humanos de los pocos que hicieron daño al pais y que del resto de 22 millones de peruanos que eramos en ese entonces??? que ironia, ahora se quiere una democracia endeble, llena de inseguridad,terrorismo en franca recuperacion y que mas habra que soportar.Si hubiese otro fujimori pues no dudadria en votar nuevamente por el.

----------


## EVENTOS IPMA

yo tengo mucha memoria.. vivi los dos terrorismos, la de sendero y la del estado con el SIN..no podia sentirme seguro ni con el ejercito por temor a q te confundan .....Q poca inteligencia del chino para combatir el terrorismo con  mas violencia matando y desapareciendo gente inocente....por eso esta en la carcel!!

----------


## jara mariano

A caramba como podria ser grato con un presidente que  luego de destapada la corrupcion y todos los malos manejos, se corrio al Japon, para luego renunciar por fax y para mayor desfachatez y burla al pais ser candidato a senador en su pais de origen...Osea nos goberno un japones. 
Ahora tu mismo aceptas que ahora tenemos terrorismo,lo cual quiere decir que el terrorismo jamas se acabo, por lo tanto lo que hicieron los gobiernos anteriores y no solo Fujirata no fue que acabaraon con Sendero, sino simplemente estos se replegaron. 
Me da pena tus argumentos a favor de otros dictarores y criminales., como Pinochet o Videla... y Argentina no esta bien, lo cual quiere decir que no es bueno para nada la dictadura criminal y sanguinaria. Si tuvieras algun familiar desaparecido, me imagino que tus conceptos cambiarian. Pero es desde todo punto detestable cualquier tipo de dictadura venga de donde venga.

----------


## macrossol

Aquí hay una cosa muy cierta: "LA CORRUPCIÓN ESTÁ MAS FUERTE QUE NUNCA", y corroe más que en tiempos de Alan García y Fujimori. ¿Qué está pasando en los Gobiernos Regionales y Locales?:ROBO DESCARADO, ¿Quién dice algo, qué dicen los congresistas, y los políticos de siempre?: ¡NADA, NADA, NADA! 
Pues bien, si eso es así, ¿porqué los responsables de esos robos millonarios no están ya en las cárceles?, la respuesta es fácil, todos los que callan participan o han participado del latrocinio. Los demás, los que piensan que ahora vivimos en un país de maravillas, simplemente no conocen este Estado. 
Siempre hubo corrupción, lo que no hubieron fueron las tecnologías para gravar y chantajear, o las personas que se dedicaban a ese "noble oficio", como Montesinos. Quien lee bien la historia y es culta, sabe de la verdad de los gobiernos del siglo pasado. 
Con esto no quiero decir que las cosas sigan así, porque todos son iguales: no. Simplemente no llegan aún los líderes auténticos y bien formados, no de un cuartel, ni de las escuelas populares de la politiquería, sino, que se haga un esfuerzo político consensual para llamar a personas que tengan vocación ESTADISTA y formarlos en una Academia Especial que los prepare para ocupar cargos para gobernar; y debe de comenzar por los congresistas, presidentes regionales y alcaldes. 
Con respecto al indulto a Fujimori, yo creo que merece la libertad, yo no pienso en el indulto, sino en su libertad. Las razones son muchas, pero yo más creo en las cosas positivas que hizo por el país, para los que hemos vivido las épocas de barbarie senderista, es gratificante vivir tiempos de paz, sin bombazos, sin apagones, sin muertes de autoridades, o de empresarios, o de científicos, como los ingenieros japoneses que fueron muertos por sendero en INIA Huaral; así hay una larga lista de una historia sangrienta y cruel que mejor no merece recordar. 
Pero para tener la paz que ahora disfrutamos, era necesaria la mano dura de Fujimori, que hubo un costo social y humano en la lucha, sí hubo. Ninguna guerra en el mundo no deja costos. Aquí lo hubo, aún más, cuando el enemigo estaba escondido. 
¿Qué dicen amigos hoy cuando la delincuencia campea, hoy cuando el narcoterrorismo (que no es senderismo, o es engendro de sendero) mata a civiles y militares? ¿Quién tiene los pantalones? Un ejemplo que la delincuencia se apodera es el caso reciente de La Parada y los distritos de la periferia, como es el caso de Collique y otros que la prensa no ha tomado atención, por estar concentrado más en la Parada. 
Seguimos adelante en nuestros trabajos, con reflexiones coherentes, porque este país lo haremos mejor nosotros, con gobernantes buenos y eficaces. 
Hasta pronto amigos.

----------


## Josue Rojas

Indultar a Fujimori seria un pesimo precedente para la moral de nuestra sociedad. La ley tiene que ser para todos. Nadie puede permitirse corromper a las instituciones de la sociedad, robar descaradamente como lo hizo él; y sobre todo, por encima de los valores que las sociedades modernas y civilizadas y modernas reconocen: "los derechos humanos y la institucionalidad".
Ahora, la pacificacion del pais no es merito exclusivo de Fujimori, hubo unequipo que estuvo ya trabajando antes que el. Nadie le quita el merito de haberlo culminado; sin embargo, esto no no le otorga el derecho de arruinar la institucionalidad de nuestra sociedad; pues un pais sin insticiones solidas es casi lo mismo que una sociedad en "terrorismo pacifico".
Algunos esgrimen el arguento de la "Gratitud a Fujimori", porl o que hizo, pero permitanme poner el ejemplo: *Dos ampones entran a tu casa a robar y causar daño; en eso viene tu vecino y logra reducirlos y poner a buen recaudo tu hogar. Eso le da derecho de acostarse con tu mujer o tu hija, llevarse tu letevisor y tus ahorros, patear a tu mascota, y otros destrozos mas?...creo que no; o si?*
Tenemos que construir Pais, y sin el "Imperio de la Ley" jamas lo tendremos. 
En sintesis, que cumpla su pena, y que esto sirva a nuestra socieda como elemento pedagogico. 
Saludos

----------

